# MR-16's



## NightShift (Nov 28, 2001)

*MR-16\'s*

Does anyone know where (online) I can get a plug/connector for the halogen MR-16 bulbs used in track lighting. The bulb is just being used for hobby use and the little prongs are hard to adapt to with jumper wires or such. Thanks.


----------



## LeopoldB (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: MR-16\'s*

In some electrical supply stores, you can purchase strips of connector tubes. 
These are parallel brass tubes encased in a plastic structure. Each brass tube has a screw in the side of each end. They are used for connecting collections of wire together.

If you cut 2 off and remove the ribbing between, you can affix one to each of the MR16 connectors (tightening the little set screw) and then attach your wire by the same method.
I'm fairly sure the plastic is relatively heat resistant. If you're unsure, cut it away and "pot" them in some substance you're more comfortable with (home-made bakelite or heat resistant tape or shrink wrap tube, etc.).

HTH

Paul N.


----------

